# 3bed/1bath house 10 acres For Rent



## grakita (Aug 1, 2010)

We bought our dream homestead, however won't be retiring for 3 years. I am hoping to find someone that would be interested in renting. The property is in Clark, SD secluded (nearest neighbor 1 1/2 miles) and grocery 22 miles. It is 10 acres set up for cattle with fencing, outbuilding, water and auto waters etc. You would be responsible for utilities -- Ele, Water, Propane(tank just filled so not a problem for a while), rent is neg and we could work something out (I don't want the property empty for a long period of time).

I hope this is OK to post, if not Moderator please delete.

Thank You


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Sounds nice, but just a word of caution, be very diligent about checking out the renters. VERY DILIGENT!!! I cannot say how important a background check is from past landlords. We just moved into a place that had renters for only two years. The place was totally remodeled before they moved in. You would not even know it now. Filthy, disgusting pigs and they did not take care of anything. We had to steam clean everything, even the walls, before we moved in. 2 year old carpet has to be replaced. A sad situation. Landlord had not checked them out. My ex just had the same deal with his rental. It was trashed. Just watch your back and have a detailed lease. That is what saved this landlord and she istaking them to court. Before and after pics speak wonders. You may already know all of this, but I just feel bad for someone (like you) investing in your heaven for someone to go and ruin it. I wish you luck!


----------



## grakita (Aug 1, 2010)

Thank you, I have another rental property, but you can never be too careful, and good advice always bears repeating. We had one person lined up who sounded PERFECT, but she felt 1200 sq ft with usable basement was a bit small for her and her daughter... go figure. 

I am sure something will turn up, and if not we will just winterize it and have the neighbors check from time to time.


----------

